# BTCC @ Knockhill - Sept 3rd/4th



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Anyone going to be heading to the Touring Cars at Knockhill?

Ill be there on the Sunday if anyones going

Dazz


----------



## johnnyquango (May 3, 2010)

dzTT said:


> Anyone going to be heading to the Touring Cars at Knockhill?
> 
> Ill be there on the Sunday if anyones going
> 
> Dazz


Dazz I may just try and be there mate, I have a few weeks to try my best lol, 
I'll let you know for sure nearer the time mate.


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

johnnyquango said:


> dzTT said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone going to be heading to the Touring Cars at Knockhill?
> ...


No worries mate, would b good to catch up


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Hello Dazz son [smiley=baby.gif] , It's your long lost dad :lol: :lol:

Good chance I'll go on the Sunday

cheers
Jimmy


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

:lol: :lol: you been drinkin again jimmy?


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Naw, unfortunately I'm at work 

Wait till you see me with a drink :lol: :lol:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## wardy36 (Jan 23, 2011)

im hoping to get to this should be good day out.


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Hello peeps,did ye miss me  I'm up for the cup for this daz.let me check with work first buddy.


----------



## rory182 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi folks, I'm a newbie from Glasgow.

Typically I'd head up for this but am away to Islay that weekend on a driving / camping / distillery touring mini break so unfortunately won't make KH.

I was up the other week watching the Scottish Championship races, good craic and only £10 to get in. BTCC is great though with the formula renaults, Ginettas etc in support.

Enjoy!


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Thats a shame Rory,

hopefully you can meet up with at the next one.

Dazz


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm still on for this on Sunday Dazz (as long as the weather's half decent). If timing suits could meet you at the bridge :?:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

I think im heading in from the other side Jimmy, not sure yet but meeting with my mate as well before it. Ill find out what were doing then ill let you know


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

That'll be the dark side then Dazz :lol: :lol: Either way - I can meet up with you up there


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

No problem mate, ill let you know whats happening by the end of the week anyway


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Daz canna make it buddy I'm stuck in London working this wknd :twisted: catch ya at the next meet buddy


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

naw worries bud, have a good one

Jimmy ill be heading in from the Kincardine side. Meeting with mate at Kincardine Way carpark in the service station just off J3 on the M876 about half 8 or something like that

Dazz


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Dazz, I'm not leavin here till 9 now. Bringing ma boy wi me and he's got a night out tomorrow - and you know what the young yins are like - cannae stand the pace :lol: Should be up about half 10. I'll pm you my number and w can meet up at some point 

Jimmy


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

No worries jimmy. We will probably be in about half 9 ish. I'll keep an eye out for you coming in take it you will be in the tt


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

*Hi Guys am back*  your doing a grand job kid


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Welcome back Trev, good to see you on here again.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

brittan said:


> Welcome back Trev, good to see you on here again.


 Hi Brian cheers for that Brian at least one of you's missed me :lol:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

i wondered why it had been quiet on here for ages Trev :wink: :lol:

good to see your back mate


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> i wondered why it had been quiet on here for ages Trev :wink: :lol:
> 
> good to see your back mate


cheers Daz will have to catch up at some point


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Good to hear from you again Trev..........must be about time for a meet


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jimmyf said:


> Good to hear from you again Trev..........must be about time for a meet


I was just thinking the very same thing :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

so was i  lets get going


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

hurry up before my car breaks again :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> hurry up before my car breaks again :roll: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: its been fitted with all new parts by now & you've had your run of bad luck good times are hee again mate


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

I was thinking either late September/early October?


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

trev said:


> dzTT said:
> 
> 
> > hurry up before my car breaks again :roll: :lol: :lol:
> ...


ive got another leak now :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

As long as it's not the ADI weekend, 25th Sep works well for us :wink:


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Sounds good 

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Anyone fancy tenpin bowling again it's been a while ?


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Bowling would be good - there's a bowling place at Fife Leisure Park, Dunfermline

Plenty of food close by too


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Pleeeeeeze don't make it the weekend of 1st/2nd October, I'm in London for a hoolie that weekend :lol: :lol: 25th good with me too 8)


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

25th suits us


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

phope said:


> Bowling would be good - there's a bowling place at Fife Leisure Park, Dunfermline
> 
> Plenty of food close by too


Dunfermline!!!!!! Trev can go in his slippers :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jimmyf said:


> phope said:
> 
> 
> > Bowling would be good - there's a bowling place at Fife Leisure Park, Dunfermline
> ...


 :lol: so it's going to be formal dress then, bowling sounds good to me will start another thread unless the new apprentice Daz wants to do it  since he's being doing a grand job


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

you can fire away on with it trev, ill be TT less in a few days


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> you can fire away on with it trev, ill be TT less in a few days


 is it going in for the leak ?


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

nope fixed the leak, its going in as trade in unfortunately


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> nope fixed the leak, its going in as trade in unfortunately


And what are you getting ! Mk2 or R8 :wink: 
Don't tell us your leaving the audi group [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Gettin an A3 2.0 Tdi black edition. Wanted the R8 but wasn't fast enough :wink: haha


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Very nice when do you pick it up :0)


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Hoping to get it tomorro before I go on holiday but looks more likely to be Saturday/Sunday


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

well Daz !!! wheres the pics


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Picked it up today and its looking sweeeeeeet. ill get picks up when i stop driving it


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> Picked it up today and its looking sweeeeeeet. ill get picks up when i stop driving it


Hurry up you've got to have run out of petrol by now :roll:


----------

